# Laminate or Floating Hardwood floors



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi everyone. I will be moving into a new apartment mid-june. It is a brand new place and they are putting laminate or floating hardwood floors in the living room. If anyone is not sure what this is, its basically a cheaper looking hardwood floor. This is the first time I have been in a place with this type of flooring. Im wondering how my cat will react to it. Sometimes he has morning and night time crazie where he is running all over the house and im afraid he will scratch this floor. Does anyone have this in there house? If so how do your cats react?

Next question is regarding ledges that run around my apartment. Its great for the cats to sit on but it tends to get scratches it in. Anyone know a good idea to protect it?

Thanks,
Allison


----------



## ness (May 23, 2006)

I have laminate flooring and hate it, you will always be hoovering it. But apart from that your cat should be ok with it. Mine has had things dropped on it the dog tears around on it and not a scratch on it. It's quite amuzing when they go mad and try and turn but the floor gets a bit slippy and their little legs go everywhere, it's funny and the animals seem to love it. But as i say it's pretty tough stuff, but be prepared for lots of hoovering/sweeping it attracts dust and everything else LOL.


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

I too have laminate hardwood flooring and you will be spending A LOT of time sweeping it--get a swiffer--they are great for trapping the dust and dirt rather than spread it around. My cats have not damaged the flooring at all--two of my four have all of their claws, the other two are front paw declawed. As for the ledges--I dob't they will get scratch up either. Cats would rather scratch on carpet, sisal, cardboard, etc.


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

the laminate will just be in the living room so its not the whole house so i can handle that. I have ledges in my apartment now and there are a few scratches on it. Just mainly from jumping up on it. im temped to try the soft paws. anyone have any experience with these? i cant get them in a store so i would have to order them online.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ditto on the Swiffer for the laminate floor. I think the cats should get used to it. As for the ledges, maybe you can cut (or have cut) some plexiglass to fit on the ledges.


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

The plexiglass for the ledges sounds like an excellent idea. Would i get that at a home hardware store?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, you could, but they might not be able to cut it for you if you can't do it yourself. If you need someone to do it for you, then I'd go to a glass and/or window store.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I had carpets in my old apartment then put down laminate. I nearly died when I realised how much kitty fur must have been getting trapped in the carpet! I had to sweep it every day but i prefered that. My cats never damaged it and we'd thrown down the cheap stuff. Moved house now and have carpets throughout. We plan to replace the lot with hardwood flooring. So much easier to keep fur free and easier to clean up sick of the old butt scooting boogie


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thats all all the great tips you guys! Im really excited to move now!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

our whole house is laminate.. LOVE IT, but yes i swiffer once a day..


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Laminate floors*

We put down laminate floors in our hall because we were fed up with Jimmy coughing up hair balls on the carpet. Also, he used to claw up the carpet behind the front door if ever we left him alone for a long time.
He has tried to claw the laminate floor, but he can't seem to damage it no matter how hard he tries :lol: :lol: 
We hear his little claws scrabbling on the floor, but he can't make any impression on it. Ha ha ha, foiled you, *****-cat! :twisted: 

seashell


----------

